# Official DDGM Visit



## Blake Bowden (Feb 8, 2011)

Well tonight was our DDGM's "official" visit to the Lodge and I must say, the Grand Master's message was quite good!


----------



## vanderson78102 (Feb 8, 2011)

We have ours next month.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for the preview Blake!

Our regular Stated Meeting was postponed due to the weather last Thursday evening and was originally scheduled to be our DDGM visit. Now we will wait until March to hear his message.


----------



## eagle1966 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did your lodge receive the DDGM the new way? with brethren lined from alter to the east so he could see the private grand honors?


----------



## flttrainer (Feb 9, 2011)

eagle1966 said:
			
		

> Did your lodge receive the DDGM the new way? with brethren lined from alter to the east so he could see the private grand honors?



My lodge did not do this.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 9, 2011)

Scores are now in for District 30-D.  Cypress Lodge 1423 led the way with an 86.  Considerable improvement over last year.  I've enjoyed this year's DDGM tour.  Three DDGMs from Northwest Lodge are servicing this year.  Does anyone know of any other lodge having that many DDGMs among its ranking serving the same year?


----------



## tomasball (Feb 14, 2011)

eagle1966 said:


> Did your lodge receive the DDGM the new way? with brethren lined from alter to the east so he could see the private grand honors?


 
I have to admit, I was unaware of any change in the ceremony.  When did this come about?
Tom Ball
District Instructor 40-a


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 14, 2011)

tomasball said:


> I have to admit, I was unaware of any change in the ceremony. When did this come about?
> Tom Ball
> District Instructor 40-a



I concur with Brother Tom, I wasn't aware of any changes.


----------



## tomasball (Feb 14, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> I concur with Brother Tom, I wasn't aware of any changes.


 
Perhaps someone will enlighten us?


----------



## eagle1966 (Feb 14, 2011)

It is my understanding that this change came from the committee on work and GM Carnes so you may want to contact Terry Stogner chairman of COW or your DDGM


----------



## tomasball (Feb 14, 2011)

I checked with TK Anthony, and he says we still make the lines between the door and altar, but the GM wants also brethren standing at their seats on both sides of the Eastern half of the lodge.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 14, 2011)

I checked with my DDGM, and he wasn't aware of anything new.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 21, 2011)

I remember hearing about the new way of receiving the DDGM, but the lodge I sat in on Saturday still did it the old way.  I agree though it was a good message.  I look forward to see what else comes of it.


----------



## owls84 (Feb 22, 2011)

Heard it last night and I thought the message was great. I was not a fan of the list of requirements on how you should dress etc. since I feel that is a Lodge specific issue and more of a "traditional" law in lieu of a "actual" law.


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the list on how to dress?


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 22, 2011)

cacarter said:


> I remember hearing about the new way of receiving the DDGM


 
Seems to be a "West Texas" thing- wonder if somebody on the CoW jumped the gun?


----------



## Beathard (Feb 22, 2011)

Our official visit was last night. There was nothing new in the reception and no mention of dress code.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 23, 2011)

We had no mention of the dress code either when our DDGM visited.


----------



## cacarter (Feb 23, 2011)

Well you know us folks in West Texas have always been a bit different on the giant side of Texas.


----------



## owls84 (Feb 23, 2011)

The mention was a list that the we were told came from the Grand Master. It had that Officers should dress in suit and tie and members should not wear dirty clothes in Lodge (ie work clothes). There were others but these are the two I remember pretty well enough to be quoted. I just hate saying that each lodge should have a "dress code" because I have been to lodges big and small and as each one is different in Masonry they too are different in their members. A lodge in central Texas was made up of Farmers who think it is unconstitutional to not be wearing blue jeans and boots then there is a lodge in Fort Worth that most all of the officers wear a tie. My Lodge the officers try and wear a suit and tie but if you don't it is not the end of your Masonic career. 

We have previously gone into much discussion on this topic and I know there are people that feel strongly one way and ones that feel strongly the other and the only reason I mention it is I feel it is not really something that GL should be focusing on. I realize it is an image thing but we have used the "lead by example" method where it is just done not pressed. By using this method we are not alienating people and people tend to get the idea. I think there are many workers in the quarry and we don't always need everyone to be the same. I guess that is one thing I like about our Masonry is you truly are welcome in Lodge and most important thing is you are there, not what you are wearing. This is probably the 4th time I have heard something like this and each time I have heard this I look around the room to think who may not have given Lodge a chance had they felt out of place.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Owls.  The dress code should be left to the Lodge and currently according to Grand Lodge Law, I believe the only reference to clothing is appropiate for their office.  And those things have traditionally been left to the lodges themselves.  Until the GM issues an eddict, I don't believe it's enforcible.  Even at the JW Retreat last year, the question of dress came up, and the answer given was, that the highest ranking person there sets the dress code.  In other words, the WM sets the dress code in normal meetings, and if there is a representative from GL, then they set it, which usually means suit.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, we had our DDGM at our lodge this evening. Very informative and looking forward to see what will change for the better. the MW never mentioned anything about a dress code though?


----------



## KFerguson84 (Mar 10, 2011)

In Pennsylvania, the Lodge Officers are required to be in tuxedos and the general attendees are requires to be in a full suit and tie.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Mar 10, 2011)

The officers were suits in our lodge to when we recieve the DDGM. It is not required but it is asked.


----------



## robert leachman (Mar 10, 2011)

When I was active, those who were being installed wore suit or to be technical, some wore sport coats, ties and slacks.  The rest wore everything from jeans to suits.  
Robert


----------



## opos (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess were still doing it the only way we know. With the bretheren lined from the door to the Alter. This deal about scoring the Lodges might be ok. I think it would be fun to score the Grand Lodge of Texas on its work? Just saying. LOL.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 12, 2011)

opos said:


> I guess we're still doing it the only way we know. With the brethren lined from the door to the altar.


 
That's exactly as the Monitor says it is to be done. We've (the DI's) heard nothing from the Committee regarding any change in that procedure.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Mar 14, 2011)

While there's something to be said for a dress code, there's no way a suit and tie (much less a tuxedo) dress code would fly up here in NE Texas. I've seen WMs in their overalls. As said about Central Texas, we've got too many farmers out here who come in from the fields for Lodge. I'm not saying show up in greasy work clothes but out here a clean set of overalls and a bolo tie is a pretty sharp outfit.

Also, having sat in Lodges this year for DDGM receptions in District 11 and District 30-A? (Huntsville-Forrest 19) neither Lodge received the DDGM in the "new" way.


----------



## wwinger (Mar 28, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> Does anyone know of any other lodge having that many DDGMs among its ranking serving the same year?



For this year, I don't know, but a couple of years back Point Isabel 33 had at least four.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 28, 2011)

Our DI had us line up from alter to east on both sides.


----------

